# Roma proditoribus non premiae



## Dr. Quizá

I would like to know if "Roma proditoribus/traditoribus non premiae" is the *exact* way to write "Rome does not pay traitors" in latin.

By the way, should I write "V" instead of "U"?

-------------

Quisiera saber si "Roma proditoribus/traditoribus non premiae" es la forma *exacta* de escribir en latín "Roma no paga a traidores".

Por cierto, ¿debería usar "V" en vez de "U"?


----------



## Anne345

Roma proditoribus/traditoribus praemia non dat 

You may use V instead of U for capitals (uppercase) and u instead of v for minuscule (lowercase).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Thanks!  I need the exact form because it is going to be used in a tatoo! (so, are you really, really, really sure?  )

This is related to Viriathus.

Are there any differences between "proditoribus" and "traditoribus"?


----------



## Anne345

May be :"Roma traditoribus non adnumerat"

Google it !


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

There are quite a few possibilities. Here are some more:
Roma proditoribus/traditoribus praemia non dat
Roma proditores/traditores non pendit
Roma proditores/traditores non solvit

My dictionary gives "solvere" as the first verb when I look up "pay", so I might be inclined to use it. However, since it is your tattoo, you can choose whichever you want. 

Also, the last two may be proditoribus/traditoribus, but my dictionary doesn't say to use the dative for those verbs and it does for the first one.

I do not believe there is any difference between a "proditor" and a "traditor"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

I've just found this:

Roma traditoribus non premia

In this (very interesting) page 

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Latin_proverbs


----------



## Anne345

It seems wrong. It's one of this kinf on the web. 

There is no verb : so it must be "to be" 
Premia does not exist : it would be "praemia"

Then, to say "In Rome, there is no prizes for traitors", it would be 
"RomaE traditoribus non prAEmia"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Anne345 said:
			
		

> "RomaE traditoribus non *prAEmia*"



Ah, thats it! I was misled, it's "praemia", not "premiae" what I was told


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

To clarify, "praemia" is the nominative and accusative plural of "praemium".  "*Praemiae" is a sort of hypercorrection because "praemia" looks like a feminine singular, the plural of which would be "*praemiae".

I agree that "Roma traditoribus non premia" sounds wrong because of the lack of verb.


----------

